

Met Office will add space and exoplanet weather to the Unified Model - rbii
http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/124347-uk-weather-service-to-begin-forecasting-space-and-exoplanet-weather

======
mjwalshe
cool - sad thing is the "nutters" from the tax payers alliance wil probaly try
and stop this.

